# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Can't connect Makerbot Desktop software

## callebo

I'm trying to connect to a 2x with Makerbot Desktop (the software), but am stuck at "Connecting...".
I am pretty sure why this is occuring but don't know how to solve it. The end of the Background service log reads:


```
BadJsonException: BadJsonException: discarding:
u''
'{"id":0,"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"hello","params":{"username":"Carl Bostr'
'\xc3\xb6m"}}\n'
```

Basically, it seems to try to reach my user account folder which contains the letter 'Ö' ("Carl Bostr" should read "Carl Boström"), hence the BadJsonException.
I've looked at changing my user account folders name but fear it may break a lot of other things. Is there any fix to this?

Edit: Should mention that I've tried renaming my user account in windows, but my account folder still reads "C:\Users\Carl Boström". I also reinstalled Makerbot Desktop but still same problem.

----------

